# Special Edition C59 Arabesque Art Decor



## Salsa_Lover

Made for the UK Market.

Let's hope there is more to come on other colours, I am hoping for light blue


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Top tube view


----------



## Doolab

Aside from the admittedly stunning paint job, what makes this frame special?

To my eyes, this looks like yesteryear's tech.

Edumacate me oh wise Colnago-phite


----------



## il sogno

I. Want. It.


----------



## Mapei

Sogno's smitten. So am I. Throw the checkbook and credit cards into the lock box!


----------



## haydos

Back to the good old days of the sweet airbrushed paint jobs that Colnago made famous. 

This one is not for me, but still awesome!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Doolab said:


> Aside from the admittedly stunning paint job, what makes this frame special?
> 
> To my eyes, this looks like yesteryear's tech.
> 
> Edumacate me oh wise Colnago-phite


If you are asking this kind of question, probably you would rather be in the Cervelo or Specialized forums 

About "edumacating" you on Colnago do a search.

For some people the best frame is one of those super stiff, super light, aero shaped, with minimal matte paint, monocoque frames made in China... yes that is probably about right for them.

For us it is about the best design, the best fit, the history, the tradition, the art and beauty we find on a Colnago. That and the fact that they are one of the best riding frames of all times.

Yesteryears ? probably you are right. The C59 is the evolution of a racing frame conception and design that started with the Mexico and Arabesque, evolved to the Super, took its definitve form on the Master and from that jumped into the Carbon era on the C40, C50 and now C59 which incorporates the modern improvements, like a conical head tube, internal routing, electronic readyness but keeping the traditional lugs, shaped tubes, and geometry of the iconic Colnago frames of the past.

That is what we love on this particular frame, Colnago had went away of the art decor paintjobs and into simpler and more industrial kind of color schemes. This frame is signaling a return to the roots and we love that.

That and off course the comfort, stability, performance and class that a Colnago frame is about. ride one and make yourself a good idea about what this "yesteryears" heavy, gaudy and overbuilt kind of frames are about,


----------



## badge118

I was such a sad panda when they stopped with the AD paint schemes. I had a Colnago Master X Light as my first adult road bike in AD4. It is to my mind the most gorgeous bike I have owned and I kick myself daily for listening to my wife at the time when she said "why do you need more than one road bike" when I got a more performance oriented CF frame  the handling was impeccable, the best I have ever ridden, it was a truly telepathic bike that even a neophyte could do no wrong on. Where it lacked, due to it's construction was stiffness. In the foot hills of the Pocono Mts I could actually watch the BB flex on climbs. Sadly at the time I did not have the coin for a C40 though the CLX 3.0 is now on my frameset short list should I need to replace my current ride.










Not my bike but same paint scheme with very similar spec (mine had campy chorus 10 spd with Proton Wheels). I am on my phone but I will sometimes pull up the pics of my lost love on my PC at home and mourn her loss.

The only thing I would say Salsa though is that all but the C59 are now made at the factory Ernesto had built in Taiwan. I think saying made is Asia is as irrelevant now as using "made in Japan" as a derogatory term when referring to automobiles and motorcycles. From a quality stand point it is hogwash and if such manufacturing allows more people to afford Ernesto's genius (the CLX while still having some price added for the name is not unreasonablely priced when looking at the frame price of say a Trek Madone 5 series, something you could NOT say about Colnago CF bikes even 5 years ago) well it is a good thing imo .


----------



## Karbon Kev

It's fantastic, limited edition I wonder. Might have to get an order in for that baby, and it's for the UK market, can't be bad ....


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Nothing else said is needed. Well stated!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Doolab said:


> Aside from the admittedly stunning paint job, what makes this frame special?
> 
> To my eyes, this looks like yesteryear's tech.
> 
> Edumacate me oh wise Colnago-phite


Doolab, Salsa Lover has already answered your question far better than I could. 

As a recent Colnago, and C59, convert all I can add is that you have to ride it to know what makes a Colnago so special.

As they say, “For those who know, no explanation is necessary. For those who don't, no explanation is possible.” 

By the way, here is my new C59. As much as I love my bike's PR99 color scheme, I WANT the new color scheme! Dang it Salsa, why did you have to go and post those juicy pics?


----------



## idris icabod

Can any Colnago dealer in the UK that is willing to ship to the US order one of these or is it just for shops willing to order a large quantity (ala R and A cycles)? I'm in the market for a C59, I still miss my C50, and this tickles my fancy.


----------



## Karbon Kev

You need to have a word with Windwave, the UK distributors, who are very good ....


----------



## BDB

Or maybe an email to Mike at Maestro?

I've got both my colnago's from him. Colnago Racing Cycles and Frames, Maestro UK worldwide and the USA


----------



## idris icabod

BDB said:


> Or maybe an email to Mike at Maestro?
> 
> I've got both my colnago's from him. Colnago Racing Cycles and Frames, Maestro UK worldwide and the USA


Thanks for the recommendtion. I will probably buy through Mike but my understanding is that he does not buy through the UK distributor (that is not a problem for me and I know it has been debated before) which may restrict him from this colour if it is a UK exclusive, I guess I should ask him rather than speculate. I saw on the colnago.com website that they have a simplified version of this scheme for 2012, but the orange is so cool.

Now does anyone know if fit of a specific frame size has changed? Strange question, the geometry of the C50 I had and the new C59 is different. I had a 61 cm C50 which had I think a 58.2 cm TT with a 73 deg STA, the 61 cm C59 has a 58.6 cm TT and 72.75STA, I think reach would be about the same between the two, maybe a couple of mm different?


----------



## onefour02

hope to see pictures of the other paint schemes soon.... but i just got my C59


----------



## bottecchia_eja

onefour02 said:


> hope to see pictures of the other paint schemes soon.... but i just got my C59



Why the  face...you have a C59, you should  all the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

easy solution is : buy another :wink5:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Salsa_Lover said:


> easy solution is : buy another ;-)


And also contact the divorce lawyer!


----------



## Karbon Kev

There's no actual confirmation that this will be mass produced, depends on the demand apparently. I really hope Colnago goes ahead with this, what with their art decor 30th Anniversary Master release ....


----------



## GStevenson

FWIW, this color is listed on Wrench Science's website as being available as a special order (also the white version).


----------



## BDB

oddly the WS Version is a little different - it seems very orange!


----------



## idris icabod

It seems to omit the airbrushing in the center of the tubes, cost consideration or maybe lack of skilled painters?:
I prefer the original scheme posted rather than the wrench science version but I still want even in the dumbed down/simplified scheme.


----------



## Karbon Kev

Quick comparison with the UK one, which to me is soo much nicer .....


----------



## Cinelli 82220

The UK version is much nicer. The WS version doesn't have the color-matched seatpost collar either.
It's nice to see that old style head badge.


----------



## Karbon Kev

According to Windwave UK distributors, the extra airbrushing is much more time intensive of course and would cost more also, so I guess some markets won't be having all that lovely detail ...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Funny that.

There was a time when much more complex airbrush jobs were made in lower class frames like the Dream.

why is not possible on these days on the flagship ?


----------



## jamesalbertclifton

it would be great if Colnago started offering the art decor paint schemes across all the basic colours I have a C50 in LX11 which is silver and blue ,I would love a c59 in that art decor finish with the same tones as my existing frame


----------



## Karbon Kev

totally agree ...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Old thread...new post.

Here is a picture of my new 2016 C60. 

I've yet to ride it though. Crashed two weeks before it arrived and needed surgery to put the finger back together agan.

Soon...soon!!!


----------

